# Do chemical engineers with 60 points get invited for visa 189?



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
This is an excellent forum. Got many of my queries answered here.
I wanted to know if chemical engineers with 60 points(on the basis of age, educational qualification, ielts score) get invited for visa 189. I have just 10 months work experience in my nominated field and I have left my job. Will that be a problem?
Also if they are invited, how much is the processing time?
It will be great if anyone can help me. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> This is an excellent forum. Got many of my queries answered here.
> I wanted to know if chemical engineers with 60 points(on the basis of age, educational qualification, ielts score) get invited for visa 189. I have just 10 months work experience in my nominated field and I have left my job. Will that be a problem?
> Also if they are invited, how much is the processing time?
> ...



- Yes, chemical engineers can get invitation with 60 point. Currently chemical engineers are in SOL, and with 60 point they can be invited before the quota get finished. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


- leaving job or less work experience would not be a problem if you prove 60 points. Check point test at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

- to get estimate of processing time, please go to https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 

I hope it helps !


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Rabbahs said:


> - Yes, chemical engineers can get invitation with 60 point. Currently chemical engineers are in SOL, and with 60 point they can be invited before the quota get finished. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> 
> 
> - leaving job or less work experience would not be a problem if you prove 60 points. Check point test at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> ...


Hi Rabbahs,
That was really helpful. One thing I would like to ask is what is the difference between CO contact and direct grant.
Also days to visa grant is the time between you logde your visa application and date of visa grant?
If you can advise me on should I go for state sponsorship as that will give me 5 extra points and take my score to 65.Although I want to apply for visa 189 as it will give me more freedom than 190.I dont know if 60 points are enough to get invited in chemical engineering. Will be great if you can help me with this.
Thanks in advance

Regards
Nishish


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Rabbahs said:


> - Yes, chemical engineers can get invitation with 60 point. Currently chemical engineers are in SOL, and with 60 point they can be invited before the quota get finished. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> 
> 
> - leaving job or less work experience would not be a problem if you prove 60 points. Check point test at https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> ...


Also if I can find it anywhere how much time does it take between Submitting EOI and the Invitation to apply for chemical engineers with 60 points, it will be very helpful.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

nishish said:


> Hi Rabbahs,
> That was really helpful. One thing I would like to ask is what is the difference between CO contact and direct grant.
> Also days to visa grant is the time between you logde your visa application and date of visa grant?
> If you can advise me on should I go for state sponsorship as that will give me 5 extra points and take my score to 65.Although I want to apply for visa 189 as it will give me more freedom than 190.I dont know if 60 points are enough to get invited in chemical engineering. Will be great if you can help me with this.
> ...


Hi,

- CO contact means that a case officer (CO) contact the applicant via email and request him/her for additional document/information. Direct grant mean that CO never contact the application, only contact when he/she is issued with the visa. Applicant who FRONT LOAD all the document normally gets a direct grant (quickest way to get the visa)

- yes, it is time b/w visa lodged and grant date.

- Honestly, I also dont know which visa you should apply. But if I be at your place, I will go for 189 visa and FRONT LOAD all that document once invited. I am quite sure that if you file EOI for 189 visa, you will be invited with in 2-3 months or less.

These are just honest advise, Immigration agents and provide more info.

Good luck


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Rabbahs said:


> Hi,
> 
> - CO contact means that a case officer (CO) contact the applicant via email and request him/her for additional document/information. Direct grant mean that CO never contact the application, only contact when he/she is issued with the visa. Applicant who FRONT LOAD all the document normally gets a direct grant (quickest way to get the visa)
> 
> ...


Hi rabbahs, 
That was really helpful.Thanks for the reply. I will submit my EOI soon.
Btw did you get the grant?

Regards 
Nishish


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

nishish said:


> Hi rabbahs,
> That was really helpful.Thanks for the reply. I will submit my EOI soon.
> Btw did you get the grant?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not, my timeline is as follows,

__________________
Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
Occup 233512 Mech Engg
EA start 15 Jan 2015
EA rec 14 May 2015
PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
EOI app 28 Aug 2015
EOI Inv 6 Nov 2015
Visa app 7 Nov 2015
CO contact 16 Nov 2015
Doc uploaded 25 Nov 2015
Form 1023 25 Nov 2015
Additional doc uploaded 3 Dec 2015
Skill support contact: 23 Feb 2015 (responded on same day)
Grant: Expecting sometime in Feb 2017 (~14 months since applied)
ONSHORE


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> This is an excellent forum. Got many of my queries answered here.
> I wanted to know if chemical engineers with 60 points(on the basis of age, educational qualification, ielts score) get invited for visa 189. I have just 10 months work experience in my nominated field and I have left my job. Will that be a problem?
> Also if they are invited, how much is the processing time?
> ...


I am a Chemical Engineer as well. There is no competition in the field like in other occupations so all you need for 189 invite is really 60 points. I submitted my EOI on 28th June, 2016 and got invite on 6th June, 2016. Have you done skill assessment with Engineers Australia?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

humanshado said:


> I am a Chemical Engineer as well. There is no competition in the field like in other occupations so all you need for 189 invite is really 60 points. I submitted my EOI on 28th June, 2016 and got invite on 6th June, 2016. Have you done skill assessment with Engineers Australia?



Hi humanshado,
That is really heartiest to hear that you got your invitation.Soon you shall get your visa grant.
I am done with my ielts and got 8 in each band.
But I have not yet done my skill assessment from EA. I have done Bachelors in Chemical Engineering from India. It will be great if you can guide me of skill assessment process.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

humanshado said:


> I am a Chemical Engineer as well. There is no competition in the field like in other occupations so all you need for 189 invite is really 60 points. I submitted my EOI on 28th June, 2016 and got invite on 6th June, 2016. Have you done skill assessment with Engineers Australia?


\

Hi humanshado,
Also is 12 months of work experience (or any number of work experience) a necessity for positive skill assessment from EA. I have 10 months of work experience but I have left my job. Will that be a issue?
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

nishish said:


> Hi humanshado,
> That is really heartiest to hear that you got your invitation.Soon you shall get your visa grant.
> I am done with my ielts and got 8 in each band.
> But I have not yet done my skill assessment from EA. I have done Bachelors in Chemical Engineering from India. It will be great if you can guide me of skill assessment process.Thanks in advance.
> ...


Thanks Nishish for the prayer and congratulations on achieving band 8 in all - it is rare to achieve that in IELTS.

With regard to skill assessment, you can write the 3 CDRs from your undergraduate projects and work experience, if any. Refer this guideline in the link below for details.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s Assessment/msa_booklet-final-march-2016.pdf

I doubt if 12 months work requirement will affect the outcome of your assessment. But I will suggest you search within this forum for other people's experience. Good luck!


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm chemical engineer. EOI Jul 19, got invited the next day.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

humanshado said:


> I am a Chemical Engineer as well. There is no competition in the field like in other occupations so all you need for 189 invite is really 60 points. I submitted my EOI on 28th June, 2016 and got invite on 6th June, 2016. Have you done skill assessment with Engineers Australia?


I would like to keep in touch with you.
I applied July 21 under 233111. Hope we get the grant soon.


----------



## heer (Jan 13, 2017)

humanshado said:


> Thanks Nishish for the prayer and congratulations on achieving band 8 in all - it is rare to achieve that in IELTS.
> 
> With regard to skill assessment, you can write the 3 CDRs from your undergraduate projects and work experience, if any. Refer this guideline in the link below for details.
> 
> ...


i have textile engineering with speciallization in textile chemicals.can i apply for chemical engineer as i have lots of chemical engineering projects during studies that worth creating my cdr plz help?


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey 
Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
Points : 60
Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
Till date no updates please advise


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dear Experts,

Today my younger brother got positive assessment from EA on Chemical engineer. Letter comprises of two parts, can any one explain whats the meaning of 2nd part where his ma stress has been declared equivalent to AQF. For the reference i have copied the letter below.


EA ID: 
Application ID: 
7 July 2017


SAUDI ARABIA
Dear Mr Imam,
Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution:
Institution Completed/Awarded Date
University of Completed December 2007
meets the current requirement for the following occupation:
Occupational Classification ANZSCO Skill Level Occupation ANZSCO Code Date
Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 Chemical Engineer 233111 December
2007


Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:
Institution Completed / Awarded Date AQF Level
The University of SALFORD Awarded December
2010
Masters Degree
Yours sincerely,

Qualifications Assessor, Engineers Australia


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Today my younger brother got positive assessment from EA on Chemical engineer. Letter comprises of two parts, can any one explain whats the meaning of 2nd part where his ma stress has been declared equivalent to AQF. For the reference i have copied the letter below.
> 
> ...


*Occupation Code :* 233111 Chemical Engineer 

*AQF Level :* Masters Degree (so 15 points for education). Enter those in EOI. 

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one active on this group, Chemical engineer invitation on 20th September 2017?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Any one got invitation on Chemical Engineer(233111)? on 18th October 2017.


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

Guys,

I have applied for NSW SS190 on 4th Jan 2018 with 55+5. 

Age-30
Education-15
Experience-10
IELTS - 0 (6.5 Band)

Please provide some feedback on my summary.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems no invitaion sent by NSW since 18 Dec 2017. The state might start to invite in next week.


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> Seems no invitaion sent by NSW since 18 Dec 2017. The state might start to invite in next week.


I was seeing the Occupation Ceiling for Chemical and Materials Engineer, and it was 143 out of 1000. This simply speaks that DIBP has many invitations available for Chemical Engineers. Almost, half year has reached to an end and now they should start sending invites to low pointers like 55+5 or 60 for 189. I don't know how these things operate. Anyways, let's hope for the best.

Regards,


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

The ceiling is not a target. But for some occupations which are not competitive it is reasonable to invite all the applicants in the programme year. Anyway let's see what will happen in next few months.


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> The ceiling is not a target. But for some occupations which are not competitive it is reasonable to invite all the applicants in the programme year. Anyway let's see what will happen in next few months.


Well, I believe that ceiling do matters a lot. Because, this is basically allocated against each occupation based on the available job opportunities in a certain fiscal year. Then, the figure is handed-over to DIBP to bring skilled people to cover the requirement/gap. This could be the main idea behind it.

If occupation maximum target has not been achieved so far, then DIBP should take serious measures so that allocated demand is not wasted. Maybe, DIBP invite people based on their own resources, if they invite in bulk to meet the requirement then their staff might get over-loaded and system may collapse. To avoid such scenario, maybe they invite less. All these are hypothetical idea's. Maybe, it's true. 

Regards,


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

We can but hope 

I can't see a lot happening if they continue at the present pace of total invites but with any luck it will improve.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

sunny143 said:


> Well, I believe that ceiling do matters a lot. Because, this is basically allocated against each occupation based on the available job opportunities in a certain fiscal year. Then, the figure is handed-over to DIBP to bring skilled people to cover the requirement/gap. This could be the main idea behind it.
> 
> If occupation maximum target has not been achieved so far, then DIBP should take serious measures so that allocated demand is not wasted. Maybe, DIBP invite people based on their own resources, if they invite in bulk to meet the requirement then their staff might get over-loaded and system may collapse. To avoid such scenario, maybe they invite less. All these are hypothetical idea's. Maybe, it's true.
> 
> Regards,


I agree with you. It is abnormal that some high ceiling occupations with so low fullfilled rate(e.g R nurse with 16741 ceilings but only invited 679 which is 4% for half a year and chemiacl engineers is 14.3% which is still very low camparing with pro rata occupations). 

If DIBP continue to send very few invitations to these occupations the outcome will go against what they have claimed that skillselect is based on local economy needs and not dominated by narrow occupations. But considering their poor and low efficient managment which has created chaos. It is hard to predict if they will do some adjustment.


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

Peanutbutter said:


> I agree with you. It is abnormal that some high ceiling occupations with so low fullfilled rate(e.g R nurse with 16741 ceilings but only invited 679 which is 4% for half a year and chemiacl engineers is 14.3% which is still very low camparing with pro rata occupations).
> 
> If DIBP continue to send very few invitations to these occupations the outcome will go against what they have claimed that skillselect is based on local economy needs and not dominated by narrow occupations. But considering their poor and low efficient managment which has created chaos. It is hard to predict if they will do some adjustment.


Hi Peanutbutter,

If you look at the trends in sending visa invite from July 2017, Chemical Engineers with 65 points didn't got invite during July & August as DIBP curtailed the total invites to 2K per month. In September, the total invites sent were 3500, So Chemical Engineers with 65 points got invited (Me & a Friend:whoo: We submitted EOI in July & Sept). From Oct onwards there is a decline in total invite from 2500 to mere 600 in Dec/Jan.

So, Chemical Engineers with 60/65 points are not expected to receive invite (If there are higher pointers in this category) as the invites send to Chemical Engineers are quite limited. (Between Oct to Dec only 20 got invited).

Lets Hope DIBP increases visa invite quota & Chemical Engrs with 60/65 points will get the invite.


----------



## Mr.WasheeWashee (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey guys! Cheers to whoever started this thread as I can get updates from people in my exact situation. My DOE is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). My degree is Australian, don't know if that helps though.

Now my question is..are we still hopeful?


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Chem Engineers...lets keep this thread going. Great way to create networks which will be so valuable once we hit the ground in Aussie


----------



## msnp_143 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Chemical Engineers,

I have overall (60 + 5 ) points ....planning to apply in this weekend on 22/04/2018 for NSW .....Could you please tell how many months it will take for chemical/material science engineers to get invitation. 

Thanks in advance

Eagerly waiting for reply

Best regards


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

msnp_143 said:


> Hi Chemical Engineers,
> 
> I have overall (60 + 5 ) points ....planning to apply in this weekend on 22/04/2018 for NSW .....Could you please tell how many months it will take for chemical/material science engineers to get invitation.
> 
> ...


Hey did u get positive outcome from EA? can u share the process of writing CDR? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Hey did u get positive outcome from EA? can u share the process of writing CDR?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


PM me your email address


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

msnp_143 said:


> Hi Chemical Engineers,
> 
> I have overall (60 + 5 ) points ....planning to apply in this weekend on 22/04/2018 for NSW .....Could you please tell how many months it will take for chemical/material science engineers to get invitation.
> 
> ...



Use the
https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sunny143 said:


> I was seeing the Occupation Ceiling for Chemical and Materials Engineer, and it was 143 out of 1000. This simply speaks that DIBP has many invitations available for Chemical Engineers. Almost, half year has reached to an end and now they should start sending invites to low pointers like 55+5 or 60 for 189. I don't know how these things operate. Anyways, let's hope for the best.
> 
> Regards,


For 189 , now it's 70 points
60 might be a dream for 189 in the current trend


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Mr.WasheeWashee said:


> Hey guys! Cheers to whoever started this thread as I can get updates from people in my exact situation. My DOE is 02/01/18 and I have 60 points (Age: 25 + Edu: 15 + English: 20, ANZSCO: 233111). My degree is Australian, don't know if that helps though.
> 
> Now my question is..are we still hopeful?


Hey dude, can't you claim points for Australian education?
Try NAATI exams as a option.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> PM me your email address


Hey I have sent you mail address sorry for the delayed response 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

I have 70 points for 189 under Chem Eng and my DOE is the 13th of April. What sucks is that my visa ends on 25th of this month. Still waiting. It is really weird that they aren't even attempting to invite more of the non-pro rata occupations.


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

*189 or 190?*



JASN2015 said:


> For 189 , now it's 70 points
> 60 might be a dream for 189 in the current trend


I have 65 points. I was thinking whether to apply for 189 or apply for 190 in NSW and get the additional 5 points.
Any advise is highly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## KANMANIVENKATACHALAM (May 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Hope everyone doing great!

details:
Degree:Chemical Engineer(from India)-EA skill assessment also done for the same.

Points:
Age:30,PTE:10 deg:15,partner:5

Also I am planning to claim 5 points for 1 year experience as process engineer in food industry in Australia.

When I tried to launch EOI for 189 ,my advisor mentioned about different occupation name on experience letter and skill assessment also he said that process engineer is not in long term occupation list.i am really in dilemma .I welcome all your feedback and suggestions on my PR application for 189.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a chemical engineer with 65 points in EOI for 189.

Age: 30
English: 10
Skilled Employment: 10
Education: 15

Total: 65 points

What are the chances of getting invited this new year of 2018-2019?


----------



## MiaGia (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey everyone,
I have kinda unique situation and would love to hear some thoughts experiences about it.

I do have Chemistry degree (in an engineering faculty) and Chemical Engineering masters at same faculty (my masters is listed in Washington Accord and with this qualification I am holding a 476 skilled graduate visa now, so it was okey to apply and get subclass 476 visa ) 
About PR application, I need to get skills assessment as a chemical engineer so, 
I have called and asked to EA abou my bachelor and only answer that I got, “if you are in Washington accord, just apply via Accord no need to CDR way. “ 

Yes, it’s clear but they didn’t answer about having chemistry bachelor and applying with Chemical engineering masters to skills assessment. Will it work?

Should I show both chemistry and engineering qualifications on my application or just mention my masters?

Has anyone else having similar issue or an answer for it?

Thank you.

I will be applying as chemical engineer if EA approves my qualification. My point will be 65 + 5 with NAATI test if I get it.


----------

